# WoodRiver Ultimate Cabinet Maker's Kit (planes)



## Handtooler

Thanks for this thorough review. I'll certainly consider the WoodRiver planes should I add to my stable.. In picture #2 what is the router plane, Stanley # 71?


----------



## bbasiaga

Can you share a pic and/or dimension of the iron on the block plane? I am curious if it is compatible with a stanley no. 65.


----------



## soob

My biggest complaint about the Wood River planes is that they're too nice to use as beaters.


----------



## woodenwarrior

I would agree. I only own the low angle block plane but with a well honed iron, it will give a glass smooth surface across end grain on white oak. It Is VERY finicky like Wally stated. However, once you get used to using it that evens out.


----------



## WayneC

> Can you share a pic and/or dimension of the iron on the block plane? I am curious if it is compatible with a stanley no. 65.
> 
> - bbasiaga


If you are looking for a replacement blade for the 65, I installed a hock cutter in mine and it is my favorite block plane. Even over my LN 60.5 and 9.5.

http://www.hocktools.com/products/bl.html


----------



## bbasiaga

Thanks. I did see the Hock. I am sure they are impressive. Just hoping there was something out there for less money. I only spent $20 on the plane. If I end up needing a new blade, I'd like to do it for less than the cost of the tool! May not be possible though.

-Brian


----------



## Dedvw

It really seems like Wood River has hit the quality/performance/price that makes woodworkers very happy.


----------



## NickyP

I too bought the number 4 and the number 6 Wood River planes along with the small block plane in the bundle that I got on sale for 15 percent off. I found this to be a tremendous deal at just over $300 and now I feel as if I have the planes needed for all of my woodworking needs, at least for the time being (I also bought the Wood River #5 plane prior to this purchase).These planes are great products at a fraction of the cost of the ones that they're copycating. I would buy them again without hesitation. I've used all of them and love how they all work.


----------



## mandatory66

I have a Wood River #3 and a #4 1/2, I find the toe on the #3 is shorter than on a Stanley which makes it hard to start when planing an edge. The 4 1/2 is a solid functioning piece of iron which I like a lot, in fact so much that I have just ordered a 5 1/2 which is on back order. I have several LN planes which are finished better, but not much. Glad to see you are satisfied with the Wood Rivers as well.
As an aside note I recently purchase a LN 610 which is a Jack Rabbet plane it is about the size of a stanley 5 1/4 and bevel up. In the short time I have it I am surprised at how often I reach for it. I now leave it on the bench at the ready. This plane does not get much notice as the other LN planes,it seems like it's been relegated for special service like Rabbets and raising panels but I find it to be very useful.


----------



## Schemula

I have a Stanley SW 12-136 and a Stanley SW 12-139 coming in the mail tomorrow, but I just kept having a weird feeling about the purchase. I'm just starting out, so, I have little doubt that the Stanley SW are better than I am at this point and I thought they seemed reasonable for the money. But I just picked up this Cabinet Maker's Set tonight using the 10% off email coupon they have which made the prices $84 for the Low Angle Block, $121 for the #4 and $163 for the #6. Continuing to read everything I can, I feel like I made a better choice. I will return the Stanley planes unopened and start my journey with these guys. I was going to need to add a longer plane sooner than later anyhow. Thanks for the review. It was on point and on time. Excited.


----------



## G5Flyr

What a GREAT review Wally! Thanks for posting. I am in agreement - word for word! I'm glad to see so many LJ's in agreement too. I bought mine in March of 2012 and I have always wondered what other people thought of this set. BTW - I've had the same issues with the L/A block plane. I thought it was just me being a klutz. I was considering the purchase of a No. 7 for jointing and flattening long boards and large panels but the No. 6 has done the job on long and wide stock (to my satisfaction) without a problem.

*One word of warning for anyone considering buying Wood River planes on the USED market:* Make sure you are getting the *Wood River version 3 (V3)* planes. According to one of the guys at my local Woodcraft the first two production runs were not good. In fact, I THINK the 1st run never made it to the shelves (not positive about that). Issues such as sides not square to the sole, soles way out of flat and poor finishing were quite prevalent. Most of the bad ones were recalled due to a lot of returns from dissatisfied customers, but there could be some floating around on the secondary market.

Like many of you I wish these were made in the USA. That would push the price closer to the LN's though.


----------



## CyberDyneSystems

Great review, and backs up what I feel about these planes.

NovaDave, as it happens I have some from all three versions of the Woodriver planes,
The story about the Version 1 not being on the shelves is absolutely false. They were on sale at my Woodcraft for some time (two years?) before the 2 was released.

I did at the time of buying know exactly what the differences between the 1 and 2 were supposed to be, but as of now I have forgotten these details and only recall my own impressions as opposed to Woodcrafts statements. I recall that the handles were a big part of it, and improved QC.

I picked up the Version 1 #3 new for a song when the #2's came out and WC was liquidating them. I wish I had bought the #5 they had at the time, as its was truly a bargain.

I also have a V2 #6, and a V3 #4 1/2.

The version one has two problems;
-The handle is the biggest issue. Very hard to wrap my hand around, strange angle and the quality control is poor.
-The steel is just not up to snuff. It is hard to get an edge on it, and it does not last as long as i'd like.

fit and finish of the rest of the plane was superior to most any I have come across. Massive bedrock/Lie Nielsen style bodies, thick solid blade, chip cutter and cap. I've had that plane since about 2007 or 2008.

The #6 version 2 improved on the handle considerably. They are using a much better handle shape and the quality is better. The steel seems to take an edge easier and hold it longer. IMHO the V2 is very good.

With the V3 #4 1/2 it's kind of apples vs. oranges in that it's such a wide heavy plane to compare, but I don't see a huge amount of improvement in this update.

I'd consider it very safe to buy used Version 2, just be sure to get a good price on them to make it worth the trouble fo not buying new. I'd want to spend in the neighborhood of 45-50% off the price of a new VIII


----------



## Schemula

Quick follow up to my experience. The low angle block plane is a bit of a weak link in the set. The cap pops up pretty easily in use and it's a little annoying to have to stop and reset and snap it back down. I don't think it's just me as I have read about this elsewhere. I might also feel that a 4 1/2 and a 7 would really be more in line with what I really needed since I plan on using the 6 like a 7 anyhow. Not quite buyers remorse. The 4 and 6 are impressive for the price, though the issue with the block plane takes a little of the shine off the value.


----------



## Aidan1211

Stanley's older offerings are a better buy, keep your receipts, I bought a couple to "try" and was pretty astonished at how much difference existed between the old guys and the newer ones. I'm not a huge stanley fan (Millers Falls) but the old planes pre about 1960 are excellent tools and the prices are at the lowest they have been in years and represent a lot better value than the newest planes stanley has put out. As far as the Woodriver line I hear for a lot of different people out in tool land that if they are tuned (Same process as the old planes) they are hard to beat. But again for the price you can have twice the stable for the money. I love older planes because simply put they perform as well as the newest most expensive models on the market and still represent an excellent value.



> I have a Stanley SW 12-136 and a Stanley SW 12-139 coming in the mail tomorrow, but I just kept having a weird feeling about the purchase. I m just starting out, so, I have little doubt that the Stanley SW are better than I am at this point and I thought they seemed reasonable for the money. But I just picked up this Cabinet Maker s Set tonight using the 10% off email coupon they have which made the prices $84 for the Low Angle Block, $121 for the #4 and $163 for the #6. Continuing to read everything I can, I feel like I made a better choice. I will return the Stanley planes unopened and start my journey with these guys. I was going to need to add a longer plane sooner than later anyhow. Thanks for the review. It was on point and on time. Excited.
> 
> - Schemula


----------

